# Mini-Clubsport pics from today



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

What's a Mini Club Sport? I thought you meant the special package for the last year of the Mini. I wish it was this car!


----------

